# 3 Axis Skull



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

There are a few out there, one of the first is by Halloween Bob, just do a search for him and it should come up on here.


----------



## BobbyA (Aug 20, 2010)

Open another browser tab or window and do a google search for: halloweenforum 3-axis skull. or halloweenforum and whatever you are trying to find. 
Works quite a bit better.


----------



## Sadler Vampire (Nov 2, 2007)

What are you looking to do with your 3 axis skulls? How many? etc... There are many specialized tutorials on this forum depending on your interests.


----------



## anubiscrypt (Apr 22, 2013)

I am the leader of a prop club in Michigan called PoorManProps. My goal is to create these as a Make N Take. Ultimately it would be up to the end user what they wanted to use them for. For myself they would be on a skeleton frame talking to the trick or treaters as the walked up.
Thank you for all the pointers in regards to finding some tutorials on this site. This is a very informative site.


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

Halstaff on Youtube just posted a very good video on this subject. You should check out his channel.


----------

